# Show us ....euh ( dutch forum) TOON ons je artistieke horloge-foto's !



## Marc-B1

Dus NIET zoals op vele forums het obligate wrist-shot van de dag, maar NET ietsje méér.
Als het ware "kunst-fotos" met je horloge.

Dat mag een Seiko 5-je zijn, een Rolex, een Longiness, een digitale quartz, een Swatch... maakt niet uit.

Bedoeling is je horloge eens in een originele, soms verbazende setting te plaatsen, zodat het ook niet-specifieke-horlogeliefhebbers aanspreekt.

Je moet er al het ware het water van in de mond krijgen. ( Of het kwijl op de lippen :-d )

Ook liefst geen Photo-funia toestanden, want dat is té makkelijk.

Voorbeelden:

- Leg je horloge eens in de pinda's, snoepjes, koffiebonen, enz...

- Plaats er eens een smurf, gogo, pokémon, ..... naast

- Leg het eens op een oud boek, vermolmde boomstronk, stukje mos, in het aquarium....

Enfin, laat me de spits afbijten:


----------



## Krabong

*Re: Show us ....euh ( duch forum) TOON ons je artistieke horloge-foto's !*

Hey Marc,

Nice to see you here! :-!




























Grtz, Roel


----------



## Marc-B1

*Re: Show us ....euh ( duch forum) TOON ons je artistieke horloge-foto's !*

:thanks Yummie, afgezien van deze prachtige horloges, is het ook nét dat soort taart dat ik enorm graag lust....

Bedankt voor de foto !


----------



## 2006

*Re: Show us ....euh ( duch forum) TOON ons je artistieke horloge-foto's !*

Groeten uit Hoofddorp


----------



## epezikpajoow

*Re: Show us ....euh ( duch forum) TOON ons je artistieke horloge-foto's !*

Groeten uit Den Bosch


----------



## Marc-B1

*Re: Show us ....euh ( duch forum) TOON ons je artistieke horloge-foto's !*

@ 2006: Bedankt ! Passende foto ! :-!

@ Eric: Ik zie "den bos" achter je horloge ! :-d :-!


----------



## bikerplus

SuperOcean Steelfish (2005)










greetings

Ron


----------



## Radjoe

*Re: Show us ....euh ( duch forum) TOON ons je artistieke horloge-foto's !*

Groetjes uit Veldhoven


----------



## Marc-B1

Radjoe en Ron: bedankt !!! :-!

Ron: ligt die Steelfish nu écht onder water of is dat enkel een achtergrond ?


----------



## Lester Burnham

@ Radjoe: dat is lekker dichtbij, de groeten uit Eindhoven!

Veel brabo's hier :-d

Ik heb erg veel horlogefoto's, maar ze hebben als overeenkomst dat er behalve het horloge zelf eigenlijk niets te zien is, niet echt geschikt voor dit topic ben ik bang. Toch maar eentje:


----------



## Marc-B1

Hi Lester,

Thx anyway ! ;-):-!
Is dat het Evoluon op dat fotootje onder je naam ?

Waar is de tijd: overal aan de knopjes prullen :-d

Welke functie heeft dit gebouw nu ?


----------



## Lester Burnham

Marc-B1 said:


> Hi Lester,
> 
> Thx anyway ! ;-):-!
> Is dat het Evoluon op dat fotootje onder je naam ?
> 
> Waar is de tijd: overal aan de knopjes prullen :-d
> 
> Welke functie heeft dit gebouw nu ?


Jup, dat is inderdaad het Evoluon!

Op dit moment heeft het gebouw geen echt interessante functie meer, het is een landmark van de stad, een favoriet voor op de ansichtkaarten.

Al meer dan twintig jaar heeft het gebouw geen publieksfunctie meer, na het opkomen van andere technologie-musea in Nederland.

Af en toe wordt er een congres gehouden, het is af te huren voor conferenties of bedrijfspresentaties. Ook worden er geregeld diploma-uitreikingen van (hoge)scholen georganiseerd.

Wel zijn er de laatste jaren wat initiatieven opgezet om het Evoluon weer in ere te herstellen en inderdaad weer te gaan gebruiken als soort van science-museum. Ik zie het zelf echter niet gauw gebeuren, Philips zelf is voor een groot deel vertrokken uit Eindhoven en ik denk niet dat de Nederlandse markt toe is aan een nieuw technologie-museum. Zeker niet op deze locatie (aan een snelweg in Brabant).


----------



## Lewis

OK Marc, .. "Hier We Gaan".. (Here We Go ;-) ):






















































































































MVG,

Lewis :-d


----------



## bikerplus

Marc-B1 said:


> Radjoe en Ron: bedankt !!! :-!
> 
> Ron: ligt die Steelfish nu écht onder water of is dat enkel een achtergrond ?


Enkel de achtergrond, de schelpen liggen deels boven en onder water.

Mooie foto's komen er tevoorschijn:-!

gr Ron


----------



## Martin_B

Ik doe mee!

Zomaar wat foto's die ik wel leuk vond...


















































































Groeten,

Martin


----------



## FrenkieB

Hey leuk, een hoop bekenden ;-) (moet alleen geen spiegel worden van de NL fora...)

euhm, on topic: ik pas even, ik heb niet zulke mooie plaatjes, helaas!


----------



## Marc-B1

@ Lewis: Die met de walnoten vind ik de leukste ! :-!

@ Martin: Met een Alpha voor de Taj Mahal ? Klasse hoor !:-d:-!


:thanks:thanks:thanks:thanks:thanks:thanks:thanks:thanks:thanks:thanks


----------



## falconxp

falconxp.tweakdsl.nl


----------



## Marc-B1

Bond-on-Bond ! :-! 
Waar halen ze het toch !!!! :-d:-d:-d


----------



## MHe225

Niet echt artistiek, ook geen kwaliteitsplaatje, maar ik vind het leuk:










Ik had beter naar de foto's van Martin (boven) moeten kijken .... Sea-Gull horloges. Ik vrees dat ik aan mijn stand verplicht ben 'n Sea-Gull horloge te kopen. Paulien die zo bewonderend naar mijn net nieuwe DOXA DWL kijkt, is geboren in Seagull kennels ......

Ik kan niet claimen dat dit een geheel origineel idee is (was) ..... een van de mannen in het DOXA forum had 'n klok gemaakt met al zijn DOXA horloges (https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=371644). Helaas is mijn gehele collectie nog niet eens groot genoeg om ook een klok (12 tic's) met wijzers neer te leggen. Echter, als ik een klok maak met alleen de even kliks en het centrum, dan heb ik net genoeg - met dank ook aan mijn vrouw die voor dit "project" haar Fortis Flieger (@10) geleend heeft:










Ben voornemens dit voorjaar / deze zomer een nieuwe camera te kopen (DSLR) en kan dan vast (technisch) betere plaatjes produceren. M'n huidige camera is van het _wijs & schiet_ type en heeft problemen met focuseren op m'n horloges.

Groeten uit Texas, USA

RonB


----------



## Marc-B1

MHe225 said:


> Niet echt artistiek, ook geen kwaliteitsplaatje, maar ik vind het leuk:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ben voornemens dit voorjaar / deze zomer een nieuwe camera te kopen (DSLR) en kan dan vast betere plaatjes produceren.
> M'n huidige camera is van het _wijs & schiet_ type en heeft problemen met focuseren op m'n horloges.
> 
> Groeten uit Texas, USA
> 
> RonB


Leuke foto, Ron. :-! Bedankt !

Een point-and-shoot camera maakt in principe geen slechtere foto's dan een DSLR, maar je hebt wel gelijk inzake het focussen: als je dat niet manueel kan doen, loop je het risico dat de camera op het horlogeglas (of de bezel ) focust in plaats van op de wijzerplaat.

Nu met een point-and-shoot dan je dit enigszins opvangen door een hoog diafragmagetal te kiezen = kleine opening = grote DOF ( depth of field )


----------



## Monochrome

Veel mooie foto's zeg! 
Zelf ben ik niet zo artistiek, maar hierbij twee foto's van Bremont horloges die sinds kort (eindelijk) in Nederland verkrijgbaar zijn :-!


----------



## Sjors

Ik heb gisteravond en vannacht een serie foto's gemaakt van mijn Dawn Black Frogman (25th Anniversary model) waarin ik heb geprobeerd een zonsopgang na te bootsen. Ik vind deze wel aardig gelukt:










Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## joost73

yep na al wat langer meegekeken te hebben ook maar een post, voorstellen is denk ik niet nodig na het zien van de foto's ;-)
zag nl al veel bekende voorbij komen :-!


----------



## TheMaestro

Ik doe mee, heb al een hoop shotjes gemaakt ondertussen.
Ik hoop dat jullie ze leuk vinden.

Mijn modded Seastar in "Its all blue in Greece".









Mijn Sinn 103 A Sa Panda in de koude winter van 2009.









Mijn inmiddels verkochte Steinhart Chrono Pilot 44mm in de lente van 2009.


----------



## Lester Burnham

TheMaestro said:


> Ik doe mee, heb al een hoop shotjes gemaakt ondertussen.
> Ik hoop dat jullie ze leuk vinden.


Ha, Best ook al present zie ik!

We (wuh) kunnen (kenne) het (ut) ook (ok) de (duh) 'Broabantse klokkehoek' gaan noemen hier ;-)

Ik heb ook ooit een poging gedaan om een horloge in de sneeuw te leggen, alleen reageerde de camera niet echt lekker op de felwitte sneeuw zodat het horloge er maar een beetje donkertjes uitkwam. Aangezien het koud was ben ik maar niet voor een tweede poging naar buiten gegaan ;-)


----------



## hulsenbeek

Hierbij dan een foto, speciaal voor Marc-B1 via een link op een ander forum. Het lukt me echter niet om er iets speciaals van te maken met de camera op mn mobiel en tevens snap ik niet hoe men de foto's vergroot in de post zelf ziet in tegenstelling tot dit lullige kleine attachment. De foto-knop eist een url die vervolgens geen fluit doet...


----------



## joost73

mooie doxa .. :-!
ik heb nog eens een searambler gehad 

en bij deze m'n 2 laatste aanwinsten, ik had niks meer voor naar het werk


----------



## hulsenbeek




----------



## TheMaestro

Lester Burnham said:


> Ha, Best ook al present zie ik!
> 
> We (wuh) kunnen (kenne) het (ut) ook (ok) de (duh) 'Broabantse klokkehoek' gaan noemen hier ;-)
> 
> Ik heb ook ooit een poging gedaan om een horloge in de sneeuw te leggen, alleen reageerde de camera niet echt lekker op de felwitte sneeuw zodat het horloge er maar een beetje donkertjes uitkwam. Aangezien het koud was ben ik maar niet voor een tweede poging naar buiten gegaan ;-)


We moake skon fotoos, ofnie dan?


----------



## Marc-B1

TheMaestro said:


> Ik doe mee, heb al een hoop shotjes gemaakt ondertussen.
> Ik hoop dat jullie ze leuk vinden.
> 
> Mijn modded Seastar in "Its all blue in Greece".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mijn Sinn 103 A Sa Panda in de koude winter van 2009.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mijn inmiddels verkochte Steinhart Chrono Pilot 44mm in de lente van 2009.


Het mooiste horloge vind ik de Sinn, maar de mooiste foto is de viooltjes-Steinhart ! ! ! :-!


----------



## TimeSquare

Ik doen graag mee vanuit Kaapstad!


----------



## Lester Burnham

TimeSquare said:


> Ik doen graag mee vanuit Kaapstad!


Hmm, zulke Grande Complication openbare klokken zie je in Nederland helaas niet zo veel :-d


----------



## TimeSquare

Lester Burnham said:


> Hmm, zulke Grande Complication openbare klokken zie je in Nederland helaas niet zo veel :-d


Hahaha, t'was tijdens een bezoek aan België vroeger deze jaar!


----------



## mcfr




----------



## falconxp

*Nieuwste aanwinst*

Airwolf + Raven


----------



## XXoF

Hey, veel bekende foto's hier .

Hier een paar van mij:


----------



## GuySie

Een paar van mij:


----------



## Martin_B

Marc-B1 said:


> @ Martin: Met een Alpha voor de Taj Mahal ? Klasse hoor !:-d:-!


(Beetje late reactie, had deze gemist)

Dank je Marc,

Ik doe dat wel vaker b-) Deze is alleen iets minder van kwaliteit.









Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Harayasu

Een paar plaatjes van mijn Casio Pathfinder in het bos.



















M'n Seiko SKX023.


----------



## Thehaguedragon

Ik vond dit altijd wel een mooie, voordat de fik erin ging. In de kolen dan...


----------



## Dimer

Veel mooie pics van NL bodem!!

Hier een paar van mij (sommige zijn een beetje groot):


----------



## Sjors

Wow,

Dat zijn heel mooie foto's van even zo mooie horloges 

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Dimer

Sjors said:


> Wow,
> 
> Dat zijn heel mooie foto's van even zo mooie horloges
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Sjors


Thanks 

Ik zal speciaal voor jou binnenkort een foto maken van m'n G-Shock


----------



## GuySie

Oooooh, daar zitten shots tussen die mooier zijn dan de reclamefoto's die je vanuit de bedrijven ziet langskomen. Erg fraai! Wat voor gear gebruik je?


----------



## Sjors

GuySie said:


> Erg fraai! Wat voor gear gebruik je?


...En hoe krijg je het voor elkaar dat je geen enkel stofje ziet? De foto's zijn zo clean...


----------



## Dimer

GuySie said:


> Oooooh, daar zitten shots tussen die mooier zijn dan de reclamefoto's die je vanuit de bedrijven ziet langskomen. Erg fraai! Wat voor gear gebruik je?


Thanks 

Voor deze foto's:

Canon EOS 5D 'Classic'
Canon EF 24-105 F/4.0 L
Canon EF 50 F/1.8
Soligor macro ringen (icm 50mm)
Cactus handmatige flitsers
Cactus V4 draadloze zender/ontvanger
Flits reflector



Sjors said:


> ...En hoe krijg je het voor elkaar dat je geen enkel stofje ziet? De foto's zijn zo clean...


Ten eerste, het horloge goed schoonmaken en ten tweede Photoshop


----------



## GuySie

Dimer said:


> Canon EOS 5D 'Classic'
> Canon EF 24-105 F/4.0 L
> Canon EF 50 F/1.8
> Soligor macro ringen (icm 50mm)
> Cactus handmatige flitsers
> Cactus V4 draadloze zender/ontvanger
> Flits reflector


Mooi speelgoed  ben sowieso jaloers op de 5D en het L glas... hebben die Soligor ringen passthrough van electronica? Ik gebruik cheapo DealExtreme ringen op mijn 350d met nifty fifty, maar dat handmatig focussen door de camera te bewegen en het cheaten om diafragma aan te passen begint me danig te irriteren


----------



## Dimer

Volgens mij heb ik de Ploprof foto's ook gemaakt met m'n 350D. Met de Soligor ringen werkt diafragma wel, alleen autofocus niet. Met macro focus ik ook liever handmatig. De camera staat 9/10 keer toch op een statief en de horloges bewegen ook niet 

Die flitsset is trouwens wel echt een aanrader! Kost ook niet zoveel. De flitser is +/- 80.- en zo'n Cactus V4 setje is +/- 20.-


----------



## Lester Burnham

De rest zal het vanaf nu wel uit z'n hoofd laten om hier nog foto's onder te posten :-!

Slot erop, beter gaat het niet meer worden !


----------



## Sjors

Lester Burnham said:


> De rest zal het vanaf nu wel uit z'n hoofd laten om hier nog foto's onder te posten :-!!


LOL, Ik durfde het nog net niet te schrijven in mijn eerste reactie... Durf inderdaad niet echt meer te posten hier:-d

Ik hab idd wel eens naar zo'n Cactus setje gekeken. Wie weet, wordt ik in de toekomst ook nog eens een strobist. Ik heb een oudere EX420 flitser van Canon die me minstens het dubbele heeft gekost van zo'n Cactus setje.

Ik heb wel van die Macro ringen, maar mijn 100mm Macro is eigenlijk goed genoeg in meeste gevallen.

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## GuySie

Dimer said:


> Die flitsset is trouwens wel echt een aanrader! Kost ook niet zoveel. De flitser is +/- 80.- en zo'n Cactus V4 setje is +/- 20.-


Voorzien; ben al jaren Strobist fan  werk hier met een Canon 420EX en een Sigma 500 flits over een setje CTR-301 triggers.


----------



## MHe225

Deze foto's zijn echt geweldig .... hoedje af. Voor de oplettende "lezer" ook de Ω gezien in het glas (plastic / hesalite) precies boven de as van de wijzers?










En zit hier wel een glas op?










|> |> |>

RonB


----------



## Dimer

Thanks allen  Volgende week heb ik er hopelijk weer een nieuw fotografie speeltje bij, dan zal ik nog wat meer schieten.

@ Sjors, de 100mm macro staat hoog op m'n verlanglijstje!


----------



## dj00tiek




----------



## Marc-B1

Beautif.....euhm....ik bedoel " mooi " ! ! ! :-!


----------



## AirWatch

content removed upon request by OP.


----------



## dreski

Hé ik hoor ook in dit draadje natuurlijk.;-)








































































































































































Bedankt voor het kijken...:-!


----------



## Marc-B1

Die laatste is super, Dreski ! ! ! :-!


----------



## dreski

Marc-B1 said:


> Die laatste is super, Dreski ! ! ! :-!


Dank je. Soms weet ik niet wat leuker is. De horloges zelf of de fotos. :think:


----------



## Sjors

Hé Dreski,

Leuke serie. Ik vind deze wel cool:










Ik heb het nog steeds over "Little happy accidents".

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## dreski

|>Bob Ross is een held!


----------



## Dimer

Een paar foto's speciaal voor Sjors! 














































En twee van de mechanische 'g-shock'


----------



## Temperarely

Hoi,

Mooie foto's Dimer. :-!

Proost , Elf.


----------



## bikerplus

Vind deze wel grappig

Seiko Ufo










gr Ron


----------



## Dimer

Nieuwe foto  Ik ben er best trots op eigenlijk


----------



## Temperarely

Hoi,










terecht.

Past zo in de catalogus.

Echt een mooie kompositie en lichtwerking. |>

proost , Elf


----------



## joost73

idd ... mooie foto en klok :-!


----------



## Sjors

Hoi Joost,

Wat voor camera gebruik jij eigenlijk? Als ik jouw foto's bekijk, durf ik hier helemaal niet meer te posten ;-)

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## joost73

Sjors said:


> Hoi Joost,
> 
> Wat voor camera gebruik jij eigenlijk? Als ik jouw foto's bekijk, durf ik hier helemaal niet meer te posten ;-)
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Sjors


Hoi Sjors,

Ik gebruik nu een panasonic FZ-50 ... al doet een goede compositie en het juiste licht al meer dan 50%.
toevallig vandaag op de dijk nog wat foto's gemaakt en deze is er 1 van...vond hem zelf eigenlijk wel aardig gelukt omdat het horloge wel scherp en op de voorgrond staat maar niet de aandacht trekt b-)


----------



## Martin_B

Sjors said:


> Hoi Joost,
> 
> Wat voor camera gebruik jij eigenlijk? Als ik jouw foto's bekijk, durf ik hier helemaal niet meer te posten ;-)
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Sjors


Ik las als reactie op een soortgelijke vraag ooit eens dat dit hezelfde is als vragen aan een topkok wat voor pannen hij gebruikt, omdat het eten zo goed smaakte :-d

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Sjors

Martin_B said:


> Ik las als reactie op een soortgelijke vraag ooit eens dat dit hezelfde is als vragen aan een topkok wat voor pannen hij gebruikt, omdat het eten zo goed smaakte :-d
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> Martin



Eh, ik geloof dat de vergelijking hier wel op gaat ja. Ik had een dure DSLR met een goede lens verwacht...:-d


----------



## GuySie

Martin_B said:


> Ik las als reactie op een soortgelijke vraag ooit eens dat dit hezelfde is als vragen aan een topkok wat voor pannen hij gebruikt, omdat het eten zo goed smaakte :-d


Desondanks zal een topkok ook top materiaal in de keuken hebben staan, dat is met fotografie natuurlijk ook zo.


----------



## Dimer

Martin_B said:


> Ik las als reactie op een soortgelijke vraag ooit eens dat dit hezelfde is als vragen aan een topkok wat voor pannen hij gebruikt, omdat het eten zo goed smaakte :-d
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> Martin


 Dat is een goede vergelijking!


----------



## Dimer

Weer drie nieuwe


----------



## dj00tiek

Dimer said:


> Weer drie nieuwe


Top foto's, vooral die TAG Heuer vind ik erg mooi qua klok zelf, de mooiste foto vind ik persoonlijk de laatste, ook al heb ik het niet zo op Breitling


----------



## joost73

vreemd, ik dacht dat ik al gereageerd had :think:
dus bij deze nog een keer ...ze zien er weer super uit , erg strak mooi contrast en kleuren :-!


----------



## -=RC=-

Wat door mijn foto's gespit... deze had als een van de weinige een enigszins artistieke waarde.


----------



## -=RC=-

Deze kan ook wel...


----------



## Dimer

Is hier nog wel eens wat actie? 

Ik heb zelf erg weinig tijd tegenwoordig om beetje knappe foto's te maken..

Dit zijn mijn meest recente foto's, ik weet niet zeker of ik ze al een keer had gepost..


Jaeger LeCoultre Master Compressor Memovox Q1708470 by dimervansanten, on Flickr


IWC Spitfire Chronograph IW371702 by dimervansanten, on Flickr


IWC Aquatimer Deep Two IW354701 by dimervansanten, on Flickr


IWC Big Pilot Perpetual Calendar Limited Edition IW502618 by dimervansanten, on Flickr


IWC Big Pilot's Watch Edition Antoine de Saint Exupéry IW502617 by dimervansanten, on Flickr


IWC Ingenieur IW322701 by dimervansanten, on Flickr


----------



## Lester Burnham

Phoe wat een mooie foto's!

Je hebt ook wel een hele gave baan moet ik zeggen, slingert veel mooi materiaal rond daar gok ik zo


----------



## malus65

Wauw, wat een foto's en horloges komen voorbij|>
Hier een paar van mij:


----------



## EricSW

Ik weet niet of ie heel artistiek is, maar ik heb deze pas geleden gemaakt:


----------



## Lester Burnham

Zeker een fraaie foto hoor Eric!!

Een paar foto's die ik heb overgehouden aan de meeting van gisteren kunnen hier ook rechtstreeks gepost worden:









Fotograaf = Bidle









Fotograaf = om-4


----------



## Dimer

IWC Portuguese Perpetual Calendar Platinum IW502305 by dimervansanten, on Flickr


Breitling Transocean Chrono Limited AB015112 by dimervansanten, on Flickr


Omega Speedmaster Apollo 15 40th Anniversary 31130423001003 by dimervansanten, on Flickr


Omega Speedmaster Apollo 15 40th Anniversary 31130423001003 by dimervansanten, on Flickr


Omega Speedmaster Apollo 15 40th Anniversary 31130423001003 by dimervansanten, on Flickr


IWC Ingenieur Double Chronogaph Titanium IW376501 by dimervansanten, on Flickr


IWC Ingenieur Double Chronogaph Titanium IW376501 by dimervansanten, on Flickr


----------



## Lester Burnham

Ik weet niet zeker of ik die Speedmaster met kleurtjes een mooi horloge vind, maar je foto's ervan zijn geweldig!! |>


----------



## MHe225

Dimer said:


>





Lester Burnham said:


> Ik weet niet zeker of ik die Speedmaster met kleurtjes een mooi horloge vind, maar je foto's ervan zijn geweldig!! |>


*+1* 
Helemaal mee eens, Mart. Persoonlijk vind ik mijn 3570.50 (gewoon zwart-wit) veel mooier. De kleurtjes zijn net een beetje te veel van het goede. Maar, de Romeinen zeiden het al: _De gustibus non est disputandum_ (ja, ik heb toch wel opgelet tijdens de lessen Latijn van meneer Martens),
De foto's, Dimer, zijn weer helemaal top |> |> en ik vind vooral deze gaaf omdat je hier het Omegaatje zo mooi in de lucht ziet zweven (dat vereist een absoluut kras- en vlekvrije hesalite). Maak jij deze foto's zelf of doet iemand anders @ Ace dat?

Tja, de winnaar / mijn absolute favoriet van de horloges die je hier laat zien:


Dimer said:


>


Alleen ..... die valt heel ruim buiten mijn budget. Maar wie weet, als ik ooit de loterij win (hoofdprijs staat momenteel weer rond de $100 miljoen. Mag je hier zeggen wat op het prijskaartje staat?

Ron


----------



## Lester Burnham

MHe225 said:


> *+1*
> Helemaal mee eens, Mart. Persoonlijk vind ik mijn 3570.50 (gewoon zwart-wit) veel mooier. De kleurtjes zijn net een beetje te veel van het goede. Maar, de Romeinen zeiden het al: _De gustibus non est disputandum_ (ja, ik heb toch wel opgelet tijdens de lessen Latijn van meneer Martens),
> De foto's, Dimer, zijn weer helemaal top |> |> en ik vind vooral deze gaaf omdat je hier het Omegaatje zo mooi in de lucht ziet zweven (dat vereist een absoluut kras- en vlekvrije hesalite). Maak jij deze foto's zelf of doet iemand anders @ Ace dat?
> 
> Tja, de winnaar / mijn absolute favoriet van de horloges die je hier laat zien:
> 
> Alleen ..... die valt heel ruim buiten mijn budget. Maar wie weet, als ik ooit de loterij win (hoofdprijs staat momenteel weer rond de $100 miljoen. Mag je hier zeggen wat op het prijskaartje staat?
> 
> Ron


Dat zijn nog eens prijzen Ron! Ik neem aan dat de regulars op Kaliber dan ook elk een miljoen tegemoet kunnen zien om hun horlogedromen te verwezenlijken, ofniet? ;-)


----------



## MHe225

Lester Burnham said:


> Dat zijn nog eens prijzen Ron! Ik neem aan dat de regulars op Kaliber dan ook elk een miljoen tegemoet kunnen zien om hun horlogedromen te verwezenlijken, of niet? ;-)


Dit is inderdaad het prijsniveau dat mensen nerveus beginnen te worden. Meestal als de prijs er uit gaat, zijn er meerdere winnaars. Maar goed, $100 miljoen gedeeld door 5 (of zo) is nog steeds aanzienlijk. Allen wordt het uitdelen van miljoenen aan vriendjes dan een beetje moeilijk: ik vind het wel interessant om te zien welke keuzes mensen maken. Meestal opteren de winaars voor de cash optie maar leveren dan ruwweg de helft bij de IRS, de fiscus, in. 'n Beter alternatief is om het bedrag gespreid te laten uitbetalen: 20 of 30 jaar, elke maand een vast bedrag. Eigenlijk krijg je dan salaris.

De meeste mensen die de prijs in een keer uitgekeerd krijgen weten die vaak in een paar jaar tijd er helemaal doorheen te jagen en dan zijn ze weer arm als voordien. De maandelijkse uitkering beschermt mensen tegen zichzelf.

Dat allemaal gezegd hebbend, ik zal zeker aan jullie denken als een dergelijke prijs in mijn schoot valt.

Ron


----------



## Dimer

@ Ron, _'Semper idem, semper .....'_, dat is wat ik nog weet uit mijn Latijn lessen  (en soms wordt ik nog midden in de nacht wakker en roep ik opeens bellum, belli, bello, bellorum ).

Prijs van de platina PPC is EUR 46.000,-. Valt nog mee als je naar de prijs van de IWC Sidereal kijkt, volgens mij gaat die voor zo'n 700.000 weg







.

De foto's maak ik inderdaad zelf. Bij die Omega foto ging het me inderdaad ook echt om het logo in het glas


----------



## Dimer

IWC Da Vinci Perpetual Digital Date-Month Chronograph IW3761 by dimervansanten, on Flickr


----------



## wim mennink

Vond deze kiekjes wel aardig genoeg om hier te plaatsen.














View attachment 837423















View attachment 837423


----------



## Rickson

Een kleine bijdrage. 



















Rickson


----------



## Martin_B

Ik zal er ook een paar recente ingooien ;-)


----------



## T_I

Met een beetje pech een van de laatste foto's van de Prisma.










En wat speelwerk met de macro functie van de nieuwe knutsel camera en de Luch










Wel leuk, maar toch eens uitzoeken hoe ik kan bepalen op welk punt ie scherp stelt. (en waarom me dit met de 350D niet lukt)


----------

